# Solved: Mesh or fabric to put under sod to support driving on lawn



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

We did work at a couple of homes where the builder had installed some type of a heavy fabric or mesh which the grass would grow thru. This allowed one to drive trucks on the lawn every now and then without making ruts. I have not idea what this is called. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.grasscel.com.au/

http://www.boddingtons-ltd.com/civil/grass-paver-grid.htm?gclid=CPOVyvqBrpoCFRYiagodIhMbdA

Australian made too


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

muppy03 said:


> http://www.grasscel.com.au/
> 
> http://www.boddingtons-ltd.com/civil/grass-paver-grid.htm?gclid=CPOVyvqBrpoCFRYiagodIhMbdA
> 
> Australian made too


Thank you very much. :up:

That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

:up: No problem


----------

